# Freak Show /Haunted Circus / Carnevil



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks great! We did a Circus and freakshow theme last year and had a blast with it


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good. I’m doing a freak show / carnevil this year too.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Love the banners and your clowns look fantastic! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

the beginning of the ticket booth






Transitioning from the cemetery 




















to the clowns











uv painted crates will hide the flood lights











UV lights inside make this clown glow






































Hoping to get a disco ball motor and let her spin!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice layout and well done. 
Love the graveyard pumpkin. Do you mind sharing how you made him?


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is the thread I kept while building him.
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/179929-help-filling-void.html


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's the end result for the ticket booth! The poles and sign disassemble from the base. The base's sides are hinged so they can fold flat. And the whole thing can be stored much more efficiently.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!! looks soooooo great!!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Job well done!!! Love the ticket booth!!! Very creepy!!???


----------



## PUMPKINPIE18 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow, great job


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

She's up and running!


https://www.facebook.com/hauntingofgreenberry/videos/1141233489370021/?__xts__


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great props and love the theme. It's one I've been saving up for doing one of these years and really like how you incorporated the hoop lady. Great idea for the colorful crates. Did you have your carnival signs printed through a banner company or did you buy them, really nice in any event. All beautifully done in a scary way!

Oh and almost forgot I wanted to comment on the great clown costumes!!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

The three clown costumes at the top of the thread were sewn/gifts from my mother. I think she was surprised at how much fabric they really took.

The freak show signs I got at Transworld last year. I forget the vendors name... If I think of it I will post it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your mom did a fabulous job on those! Pass the compliment on to her for me please. And those clowns do look pretty tall so guess the comment on the amount of fabric isn't too surprising.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

The major addition to the set in 2019 was the clown mouth entrance. It was made from 3 4x8 plywood panels, pool noodles and great stuff for a bit of dimension. Inside the screened in porch it is blacked out and I use a rear screen projection of clowns from AtmosFX.
























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=127291198516347


----------

